# how to build openssl with EC

## Bryton

When I emerge sslscan, it failed, cause macro OPENSSL_NO_EC has been defined,  and I found that emerge build openssl without EC by default. 

my question is how can I build openssl with EC (there is not EC-like USE avaliable.) thanks a lot!

----------

## syn0ptik

you can't make it like?

```
#openssl ec

read EC key

```

----------

## Bryton

 *syn0ptik wrote:*   

> you can't make it like?
> 
> ```
> #openssl ec
> 
> ...

 

yes! openssl ec returns 'ec' is an invalid command.

----------

## Veldrin

disable bindist useflag for openssl (and openssh).

due to some patent issues, EC has been disabled on openssl by default.

----------

